# Need a good winter hat for general use.



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

It's called a toque


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

SawTheLight said:


> I have some kind of cotton hat. Wind cuts through it.
> What's a good value winter hat that covers the ears?
> Something I can wear everyday, not just for snowboarding.


get something that has a liner inside.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

get an helmet


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.rei.com/c/mens-hats#c3Jw...UZFZlNPaDRmZ2h3JTI1M0QlMjUzRCZzcnNpemU9MzA%3D Use the internet dood


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> http://www.rei.com/c/mens-hats#c3Jw...UZFZlNPaDRmZ2h3JTI1M0QlMjUzRCZzcnNpemU9MzA%3D Use the internet dood


I am, bro.
Which REI hat is da best value?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTheLight said:


> I am, bro.
> Which REI hat is da best value?


Youre welcome:happy:

Tilley Winter Hat II


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SawTheLight said:


> I am, bro.
> Which REI hat is da best value?


Look at the ratings dood


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Fur Headwear by Turtle Fur


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Youre welcome:happy:
> 
> Tilley Winter Hat II


Stupidest looking hat ever.
Does it come with a free bowl of soup?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=171FURqSIQc


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Google Mad Bomber hats...........


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you going to start a new thread for every piece of winter clothing you need?

I've seen your winter gloves thread and winter hat thread.
Next up, winter jacket? Winter pants? Winter underwear thread?

Suggestion, put them all in to one thread.
Alternatively, go to constructionworker.com and ask them.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Still smells trollish to me...just sayin'.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Are you going to start a new thread for every piece of winter clothing you need?
> 
> I've seen your winter gloves thread and winter hat thread.
> Next up, winter jacket? Winter pants? Winter underwear thread?
> ...


Yes, I just might do that.
That's kinda what interwebz forums is for.

Got any good hat ideas? 
This thread has been weak so far.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is all you need Ruroc : Please Select Your Region


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

or










or










or










or










or


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This is all you need Ruroc : Please Select Your Region


For general winter use, not a helmet for snowboarding.


----------

